# All Slavic Languages: I am joining the Peace Corps



## mateo19

Hello everyone,

I would like to know how to say "The Peace Corps" in all the Slavic Languages.  It is an organization of the American government that undertakes volunteer projects in countries who are in need or who are still developing.  It has programs in education, health, agriculture, technology, and business & community development.

I would like to see it both in the nominative and also in the case that corresponds to the verb "to join".

I think I know it in two languages already, but I don't know how to use it in the phrase:

Slovak - Mierové zbory
Russian - Корпус мира

Can I say, "Chcem sa zapísať na Mierové zbory"?

Thank you very much for your answers!


----------



## texpert

_Chcem vstúpiť do Mírových zborov _I think. Yet the first thing that comes to mind in SK or CZ are some UN Corps in Balkans or Africa. One should specify the subject though I don't know how right now.


----------



## winpoj

Czech: Mírové sbory, although I'd probably keep the English expression in a Czech text. The organization is largely unknown here, and confusion might occur with peacekeeping or peacemaking military forces.

"To join" would  translate as "vstoupit do" or "stát se členem" in this case, which both need genitive, i.e. "Mírových sborů".


----------



## winpoj

Mierových in Slovak, texpert.


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: Влизъм в мирния корпус


----------



## DarkChild

Kanes said:


> Bulgarian: Влиз*A*м в мирния корпус


----------



## Kanes

I'm being phonetic =D


----------



## trance0

"Hočem vstopiti v mirovne sile. / Hočem se priključiti mirovnim silam." would be two options in Slovenian.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

trance0 said:


> "Hočem vstopiti v mirovne sile. / Hočem se priključiti mirovnim silam." would be two options in Slovenian.


 
As in Czech, however, *mirovne sile* implies a peacekeeping force in Slovenian (example). Unless the context is absolutely clear, you would definitely need some additional clarification.

I would probably go with the following instead:

*Hočem/želim se priključiti/pridružiti organizaciji Peace Corps.*


----------



## Darina

Let me correct Kanes once again:

Корпус на мира.

Влизам в корпуса на мира.


----------



## texpert

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I would probably go with the following instead:
> 
> *Hočem/želim se priključiti/pridružiti organizaciji Peace Corps.*


 
Yes, definitely. 
CZ: *Chci/přeji si vstoupit do/připojit k/organizaci Peace Corps*
SK: _*Chcem/želám si vstúpiť do/pripojiť k/organizácii Peace Corps*_
Any translation is counterproductive, I believe. 
Should you want it any old how, there are
_*Mírové sbory*_ in CZ (_*Přeji si vstoupit do Mírových sborů*_)
and as winpoj rightly pointed out
_*Mierové zbory* _in SK (_*Želám si vstúpiť do Mierových zborov*_)


----------



## Azori

texpert said:


> SK: _*Chcem/želám si vstúpiť do/pripojiť k/organizácii Peace Corps*_


*Chcem vstúpiť do organizácie Peace Corps.*
*Chcem sa pripojiť k organizácii Peace Corps.*
*Želám si vstúpiť do organizácie Peace Corps.*
*Želám si pripojiť sa k organizácii Peace Corps.*

But out of these, I would use only the first sentence. The rest, although grammatically correct, sounds just weird, especially the sentences with želám. Instead I would say:

*Chcem sa pridať k organizácii Peace Corps.*


----------



## texpert

Why? Is _želám _an old-fashioned expression? It sounds neutral to me, but I may have to Czech out my ears


----------



## winpoj

Would you normally say "Přeji si vstoupit do ODS" ?


----------



## Azori

Texpert, želať in Slovak is predominantly used for phrases like "Želám ti všetko najlepšie", and such. It means _to wish_ rather than _to_ _want_.


----------



## Mišo

lior neith said:


> Texpert, želať in Slovak is predominantly used for phrases like "Želám ti všetko najlepšie", and such. It means _to wish_ rather than _to_ _want_.



Yes, you´re right. 
I personally use the root of "želám" only in word "blahoželanie". I use rather "prajem".


----------



## texpert

Gosh, I had no knowledge of the _prajem/želám_ meaning shift. Call me an ignoramus but would the shop assistant ask _prajete si _rather than _želáte si _then?


----------



## texpert

winpoj said:


> Would you normally say "Přeji si vstoupit do ODS" ?


 
Heavens, no. But I would say _Nepřeji si vstoupit do ODS_ without a wink


----------



## winpoj

Sure, I didn't choose a very good example. Although the point was that "přát si" would usually sound too formal in speaking, regardless of the organization one wants / doesn't want to join.
Which is what I believed was also the case with the Slovak "Želať si".


----------



## Azori

texpert said:


> Gosh, I had no knowledge of the _prajem/želám_ meaning shift. Call me an ignoramus but would the shop assistant ask _prajete si _rather than _želáte si _then?


_Prajete si_, at least to me, sounds more natural, but _želáte_ _si _could also be used.


----------



## WannaBeMe

BCS

Peace Corps-_Mirovni Korpus_, perhaps possibly also _Mirovno telo, Mirovne jedinice, Mirovne snage, Mirovne sile._

_Želim/Želeo bih/hteo bih se priključiti/se pridručiti/ pristupiti Mirovnom korpusu/telu... Mirovnim jedinicama/silama... organizaciji Peace Corps._

_Želim stupiti u Mirovni korpus._
_Rado bih se pridružio Mirovnom korpusu._


----------

